
Luther – Send messages. Anonymously - mwachs
http://getluther.com
======
mwachs
Good idea or bad idea?

Clearly there other ways to do this, but I think commodifying it _might_ be
interesting? If you want to test it out for free, enter the promo
TELLTHETRUTH.

~~~
bigtunacan
$1.99 a message? Ridiculous. You could just use Mailinator to do the same
thing for free.

~~~
mwachs
Mailinator is interesting and cool—I'm definitely going to use in the
future—but it seems like just an inbox, not a way to send a message. Is that
right?

~~~
bigtunacan
Ah that's right. I was mixing up the services because there are so many.
Anonymouse let's you send emails. There are a dozen or more of these services
out there. I don't see much value here without additional features.

